# Yamaha 828 I just picked up



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

Just picked up a approx 20 year old 828, works like a top, plan is to strip and restore the paint, never got it out of the truck a 2 people want to buy it, may sell not sure, they are rare, came with a spare 828 for parts, motor was burning oil, the guy stripped it down never bothered to fix it, he also had new in the box, 2 brand new yamaha carbs, never installed, new friction wheel in the bag, 2 new belts also, tracks are fine on both machines, no dry rot at all, if I dont sell it will be restored but was offered double for what I payed so not sure what i'm doing yet, engine runs real smooth


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

WoW, there's a nice project.


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

Coby7 said:


> WoW, there's a nice project.


Yes, works like a top needs nothing, only paint work, new belts put on just few days ago, now shes not modern like our new yt624s by no means but she's old school


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I like old school


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

i wouldnt sell it, the only thing better than one snow blower, is two snow blowers !


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

the yamaha owners on this forum appear to own more than one haha.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

db130 said:


> the yamaha owners on this forum appear to own more than one haha.


it does seem like you yammy guys tend to hoard them ! lol


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

looks like fun in the north this summer


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

nwcove said:


> i wouldnt sell it, the only thing better than one snow blower, is two snow blowers !


Yes your right and are very rare here in Nl


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

nwcove said:


> it does seem like you yammy guys tend to hoard them ! lol


lol, did the same thing with all the Honda 724's and 928s, always had 2 the same time


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

c'mon chaulky, you Newfoundlanders are famous for you generosity , ship me that pair of old school yammies !! lol


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

nwcove said:


> c'mon chaulky, you Newfoundlanders are famous for you generosity , ship me that pair of old school yammies !! lol


lol, yeah ok ,make an offer,its yours,lol,you guys up there are the same,my sister lives in lower sackville been there all her life, in her late 60's now, Nova Scotia is a nice place


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

If you are getting twice what you paid for, I'd sell the operational blower and keep the "_parts one_" and the extra parts and consider restoring it.

If you go the restoration route, get it _*Powder Coated.*_


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

You sell one snowblower and pick up three more? 

Yeah, that sounds like something I'd do as well .

Congrats.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

I don't blame him either - from one hoarder to another! Good one!


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

JnC said:


> You sell one snowblower and pick up three more?
> 
> Yeah, that sounds like something I'd do as well .
> 
> Congrats.


Actually my buddy I have been buying and reselling Honda blowers in last 3 years , Nov to Jan I sold 22 Hondas, 4 1132's, 6- 724s, and the rest all 928s, some needed work ,most common parts were the front auger bearing in a few, and some belts on the others, most didnt need anything at all except I changed the oil and spark plugs in everyone, theres been a big demand for the Hondas here where I am, most people rather buy good used verses the extra few $1000 for new ones


----------



## snowjoke (Nov 30, 2014)

I'm Glad you are doing this as a bit of a business. I was thinking I was starting to develop a n addiction to outdoor power equipment until I saw how much you had. One summer about 12 years ago I bought and sold 3 LawnBoy, 2 Black&Decker , and 1 John Deere lawn mower until I settled on a Toro. The neighbours were talking and my wife was worried about me I guess, you just gotta know what you like.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Don't we all need another reason to go to the garage and hang out?


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

db9938 said:


> Don't we all need another reason to go to the garage and hang out?


Yes forsure,lol


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Beer fridge is not the best excuse! Although my friends seem to think so. One of these days they'll come over and it will be empty.


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

Coby7 said:


> Beer fridge is not the best excuse! Although my friends seem to think so. One of these days they'll come over and it will be empty.


Yes ,lol


----------

